# Any Red Tiger Lotus out there...



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm looking for a plant or two to add some red color to my tank, anyone have any they'd like to sell?

Do lotus plantlets do as well as bulbs? I've seen some online vendors say "no bulbs" so I assume it's just a plantlet?

Thanks

Carolyn


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes the plantlets do as well if not better than the bulbs. Sometimes the bulbs will go dormat I have noticed. I have two kinds of them, 1 thats just red and one thats red with black spots. I can hook you up just dont know when. PM me and we will set something up.

JAX


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I had a big tank chock full of Red lotus from one bulb (perhaps 40-50), all plantlets. Reproduced like crazy, over a foot tall, leaves up to 6".

(don't have any left for you but thought I'd comment)


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I think I have some... are you in Dallas?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Come to our next meeting. MacFan, if you have some you can bring it to them there. Hope to see you there...


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the invite -and maybe when you have a meeting on the North Side of DFW I'll come -I'm right up by the OK border...so long way away.

Jackson fixed me up yesterday...and a HUGE *thank-you* to him-the plants are absolutely gorgeous. I loved seeing his tanks...truly inspiring low-tech tanks.


----------

